# How to import machinary from oversea?



## umnik (Nov 30, 2020)

Guys,
I am considering to buy (direct import term?) a  CNC router from oversea. No, not from China, from Europe. Anybody can advise/describe what I am getting into? Like paperwork, fees, import taxes/duties, whatever else? Any pointers what procedure is?


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 30, 2020)

You're running a logistics mission with a visit to a government office.  I said government office. You will be called when your stuff arrives in port.  You will be directed to pay the import taxes.  They will then tell you where to wait for your item to be brought up.  If you have all of your paperwork straight in advance it will save you from any surprises.  Depending on your port, you may have to run around between customs and the bonded shipper, or they may be close to each other.  Bring cash.  Bring cash.  Stop at an ATM and get cash, just to have it.  Ask me how I know.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 30, 2020)

small packages usually don't have much trouble.
ship with a major carrier- DHL, UPS,FED EX, etc.
the shipper is responsible for getting it to customs, once customs clear, the delivery is soon after by the carrier
it can be expensive, dependent on many factors, but often the costs are offset by a reduced purchase price.
there are tactics for purchasing the product in the monetary denomination of the seller and straddling the market to guard against unfavorable denomination value decreases, but the work involved may be superfluous for a single package, unless the value is more than 20,000 USD


----------



## umnik (Nov 30, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> You're running a logistics mission with a visit to a government office.  I said government office. You will be called when your stuff arrives in port.  You will be directed to pay the import taxes.  They will then tell you where to wait for your item to be brought up.  If you have all of your paperwork straight in advance it will save you from any surprises.  Depending on your port, you may have to run around between customs and the bonded shipper, or they may be close to each other.  Bring cash.  Bring cash.  Stop at an ATM and get cash, just to have it.  Ask me how I know.


@pontiac428 , thanks for heads up. How can I know amount of import taxes in advance?


----------



## umnik (Nov 30, 2020)

Ulma Doctor said:


> ship with a major carrier- DHL, UPS,FED EX, etc.


That is not an option, I guess. ~ 400lb on a 3'x4' pallet will be impossible or way too expensive.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 30, 2020)

expense may sour this deal


----------



## vtcnc (Nov 30, 2020)

umnik said:


> That is not an option, I guess. ~ 400lb on a 3'x4' pallet will be impossible or way too expensive.


FedEx Freight is one of the largest international freight operations on the planet. Absolutely possible. And for a 400lb. shipment from Europe to a hobbyist, yes, expensive.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 30, 2020)

How things are handled depends on the value of what you're importing.  If the cost of what you're importing exceeds
a set value (sorry, I don't remember how much) you are required to use a customs broker.  You can arrange that
yourself, or your shipper may be able to perform that service. (Fed Ex can do it.).  Whether or not duty applies
to what you're buying and how much it will cost can be looked up online or discussed with the broker.  In addition,
the broker and US Customs will take a cut.   If the value is less than what's required for a broker, then you'll
go through the process described by pontiac428.  If you do your homework in advance, there shouldn't be to many surprises.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Nov 30, 2020)

in a shipment from Australia, i had #1500 lbs of packaging machinery sent from a private seller.
long and short, it cost about $4200 before i got it from the forwarder


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 30, 2020)

I'd at least get a quote from Fedex It may be worth it considering it would be a lot less hassle.


----------



## hotrats (Dec 1, 2020)

I sold thru ebay, a pair of Buell motorcycle fiberglass saddlebags to a gentleman in 'Iceland'.... He arranged shipping. I shipped them to a broker/exporter (?) in NY. I remember their bill was $450.00 - more than the cost of the saddlebags, don't know of other costs to him. Boxed, each bag was about the size of a thick suitcase, but light.


----------



## Martin W (Dec 1, 2020)

I had 300 pound saw parts shipped from Germany to the Port in Montreal, and then by truck to Niagara Falls. Cost was $1700.00 in shipping for $4600.00 of parts. That is in Canadian funds so it would be appx. 35% less expensive in US dollars. 
Waited 4 months, I had to pay complete up front. Also shipping was taken care of by the seller. Also 3 weeks after the order they called and said they mis calculated on the weight and needed $800.00 more. I said no and had to wait for a slow boat instead of air freight.
I would not of even attempted this , but it was a reputable worldwide company  and we had , had an accident with a lift truck with a sliding saw. No injuries,
Cheers
Martin


----------



## pontiac428 (Dec 1, 2020)

umnik said:


> @pontiac428 , thanks for heads up. How can I know amount of import taxes in advance?


You will have to research that through the Customs & Border Patrol website.  The information might be buried, but it's in there.  Don't let these guys scare you too much, it's not so bad on the US side.  Of course, I have not been paying attention to the "changes" over the last couple of years.  One good thing taxwise is you are buying hobby equipment, not commercial.


----------



## DHarris (Dec 2, 2020)

I don't know what the costs are in today's $$$, but about 15 years ago, I bought a custom car chassis, all fiberglass body panels, and multiple other parts from Australia.  Had them shipped over in a 20ft sea container (due to over size and weight).  Shipping costs by SLOOOOOOOW  boat was ~ $1500.00. Customs / import was not much $$ and not really that hard to do.  I could have shipped a lot of additional materials in that box as it was mostly empty air!!.    Look around for shipping alternatives and see if you can get creative!


----------

